# The Hogwarts Blog



## Rap Daniel (Oct 6, 2019)

Note for Muggles: Pure fiction

So, we just got a new headmaster after Professor McGonnagall decided to retire, and he lifted the enchantment making Muggle devices go mental, so now I can post here! Here's what's happened during my last 3 years at Hogwarts!


I was sorted into Hufflepuff
I met Harry Potter's son, who is now in his 3rd year!
I was the best at D.A.D.A. (Defense Against the Dark Arts), until I signed up for Care of Magical Creatures. I absolutely suck at Divination and History of Magic, but I'm quite good at Muggle Studies. It helped a lot that Muggles created me as a proof-of-concept for the Indominus Rex. 1
I joined the Quidditch team as a Chaser, and I'm getting a bit of popularity out of it!
I'll try to post weekly about my experiences here! Feel free to leave comments and ask questions!

1: Since 60% of my DNA is human, I was allowed to roam the park.


----------



## Universe (Oct 9, 2019)

Hello buddy


----------



## Rap Daniel (Oct 18, 2019)

Hey guys, sorry I was late! I had to do an essay on Plimpies for Magical Creatures, and it took forever! But eventually I got Exceeds Expectations on it. In other news, the D.A.D.A. teacher revealed that he's an Animagus! (his animal form is a killer whale, which through use of a new spell, can be anthro!) I hear a lot of girls are interested in him now. Oh, and my first Quidditch match is approaching a few days after Halloween, Hufflepuff vs Ravenclaw. Any fellow wizards got any advice for that? I'm really nervous about it, I heard Ravenclaw's using Nimbus 2001s! My broom is just a Comet Two-Sixty, I'll never catch up with them! I'll even take advice from Muggles who've flown 'airplains.'


----------



## Rap Daniel (Oct 29, 2019)

So, after a little research, I discovered some Muggle air maneuvers they use in planes, like the Kulbit Maneuver, which sounds like something my broom could do! Wish me luck! (I'll probably need it..)


----------



## Universe (Oct 29, 2019)

Rap Daniel said:


> So, after a little research, I discovered some Muggle air maneuvers they use in planes, like the Kulbit Maneuver, which sounds like something my broom could do! Wish me luck! (I'll probably need it..)


Good luck buddy


----------



## Rap Daniel (Nov 6, 2019)

We won by 10 points! To you Muggles, that'll sound like a lot, but it's not. Most games end with a 40-60 point difference, the points go by tens.
The captain of the Hufflepuff (my) team said that with my maneuvers, I could be a world-class Quidditch player! (I tried the Kulbit with surprising success) But I think I'm better suited for Magizoology or maybe... Errr, I dunno. I really haven't thought about it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Skittles (Nov 6, 2019)

-Waves Ravenclaw banner enthusiastically-


----------



## Rap Daniel (Nov 6, 2019)

Skittles said:


> -Waves Ravenclaw banner enthusiastically-


Yeah, they did great, too! I remember a Ravenclaw chaser about to throw to the left hoop, but then throw it at and through the right hoop once our Keeper had gone to the left! They really are good!


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2019)

Ok


----------



## Rap Daniel (Nov 9, 2019)

Not much happened this week, but I did learn Riddikulus, the anti-Boggart spell. My Boggart was a giant spider web. Scared the pants off me. But I managed to turn it into a ball of white yarn and earned 20 points for Hufflepuff for "bravery in the face of fear."


----------



## Rap Daniel (Dec 4, 2019)

A new post! It's a miracle! He hasn't forgotten! Haha, I know. SO MUCH TO DO DURING THE HOLIDAYS AT HOGWARTS!  The Thanksgiving feast was incredible! There was every kind of Thanksgiving food you can think of, like turkey, mashed potatoes, everything! They had every kind of pie you can think of that's Thanksgiving themed! But anyway, you all probably wanna know what happened in the last two weeks. Well, I was given a pet project by our Care of Magical Creatures teacher: I have to take care of an Occamy for the rest of the year. I read all about them in _Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them_, and so far the little guy's been what I would call a very good pet! At least towards me. He's kinda territorial when it comes to other students. But that's natural for them, so it's not something to worry about, unless he slips out and bites someone. But even then, it's not big a deal. He bit me once when I first got him, and honestly, it didn't hurt even a bit. Though, now that I think about it, my being a Raptor and having tough skin would make it hurt less... Edit, forgot to mention that I had another Quidditch game, this time against Slytherin. They creamed us by 60 points... And it wouldn't have happened if that jerk of a Beater hadn't knocked out our Keeper! He didn't even bother to use a Bludger, he actually flew at him and knocked him out with his bat! (He got a week's worth of detentions for it, of course. I hope he feels happy now that he's pulling out weeds on the grounds.)


----------



## Rap Daniel (Dec 28, 2019)

So, I got a new broomstick for Christmas! The Twigger 90. It's got plenty of gadgets on it, like a Warning Whistle, but it's known for warping under high speed, so that's my new long term project to work on, fixing the warping problem. My other pet project, the Occamy, is going great! There's another Quidditch match coming up, us verses Gryffindor. That'll be a toughie... I've been researching some broomstick maneuvers, and I've told our Seeker about the Wronski Feint. He says he'll try it this coming match. Nobody tell! It's a Hufflepuff secret! I'll probably still use my Comet, but once I fix the problem with the Twigger 90 warping, it might be my best broom! Wish me luck on both the Twigger and the match!


----------



## Rap Daniel (Feb 13, 2020)

Sorry, guys! Really, I'm sorry! I've been getting SO MUCH HOMEWORK, and then the Twigger 90 project, Quidditch practice and everything, it's been so hard to find time to post! Anyway, there was a Quidditch match about a week ago, Slytherin v. Ravenclaw. Slytherin won... So we Hufflepuffs are in second, with Slytherin in first. The last game will be the Saturday after this one, and it'll be us vs Gryffindor. If we win, we'll get the Cup, and if Gryffindor wins, it goes to Slytherin. Why do I get the feeling they're gonna throw this match just so Slytherin can't win? XD

Anyway, I've been taking good care of the Occamy, and so far, the Magical Creatures professor has said I'm one of the best Occamy handlers he's ever seen! Seriously, he did! The end of term exams are coming up, and I'm hoping to pass Care of Magical Creatures, Defense Against the Dark Arts, and Charms. I doubt I'll pass Transfiguration. I can barely turn a hedgehog into a pincushion. I'm definitely going to pass Muggle Studies. As for Potions, our professor has high hopes for me, because I managed to concoct a Strengthening Solution faster than all my classmates. But I'm utterly blind when it comes to Divination. No Sight for me. But, to be honest, Professor Trelawney (yes, she still teaches here) does seem like a bit of a fraud. She's predicted my gruesome death about three times this term. Hasn't happened yet. Oh, my birthday is approaching on the 16th! I've told all my classmates and I think they're all getting me presents. I dunno, maybe they aren't. But either way, I'm excited! See you guys after my birthday!


----------



## Rap Daniel (Feb 22, 2020)

Well, my prediction was wrong, Gryffindor didn't throw the match. But we won anyway by 10 points and got the cup! 250 to 240! Albus Potter, Harry's son, is one hell of a Seeker, he came within a hairline of catching the Snitch about three times, then he caught it when we got to 160 points ahead. Gryffindor wasn't playing as good as they usually are. I think they wanted us to get the Quidditch Cup, but they still wanted to put up a fight! Anyway, I got some Muggle devices for my birthday, which were enchanted to not go haywire around magic! I got some Bladebuilders lightsabers, PlayStation VR Move Controllers (I got the headset for Christmas) and I also got some interesting books (The Tales of Beedle the Bard and Quidditch Through the Ages) and a Muggle book, Garfield Slurps and Burps. It's not as nauseating as it sounds, more amusing. End of term exams are even closer, and my pile of homework is ridiculous!

Planning to visit Weasley's Wizard Wheezes during the summer holidays, and when I do, I'll post about my experience! See you guys next post!


----------



## Rap Daniel (Apr 7, 2020)

It Seems Rita Skeeter wrote about me. The headline is: "Rap Daniel: Friendly Meat-eater or Man Eating Monster?" I hate her so much. Now everyone in school that reads _Witch Weekly_ is scared of me! What do I do?


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 7, 2020)

why did you forget to name this "blogwarts"


----------



## Rap Daniel (Apr 7, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> why did you forget to name this "blogwarts"


felt like a bad joke lol


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 7, 2020)

Rap Daniel said:


> felt like a bad joke lol



all of my jokes are bad, or your money back


----------



## Universe (Apr 11, 2020)

Rap Daniel said:


> It Seems Rita Skeeter wrote about me. The headline is: "Rap Daniel: Friendly Meat-eater or Man Eating Monster?" I hate her so much. Now everyone in school that reads _Witch Weekly_ is scared of me! What do I do?


Prove her wrong


----------



## Cupid_Kitty21 (Apr 12, 2020)

This is amazing! I love this thread! Just imagine going to Hogwarts and there is an anthropomorphic animal at the school. If Cupid went to Hogwarts, she would be a Slytherin. it would be really cool to get a whole bunch of people on board with something like this!


----------



## Cupid_Kitty21 (Apr 12, 2020)

Cupid_Kitty21 said:


> This is amazing! I love this thread! Just imagine going to Hogwarts and there is an anthropomorphic animal at the school. If Cupid went to Hogwarts, she would be a Slytherin. it would be really cool to get a whole bunch of people on board with something like this!


I might create my own version of this but so anyone can join and I will either call the furry characters Filozoos (greek for animal lover) or Youvivous/Gouninos (there's 2 spellings, greek word for furry). it will depend on what people like. Posting a new thread for it now.


----------

